# Drivers: Do you tip when you ride Uber/Lyft?



## CaliDriver21 (Jun 24, 2016)

Something I've been wondering ... ever since I started driving Uber & Lyft a few months ago, it made me way more aware of tipping etiquette, especially for someone who has never really worked in the service industry. Now, when I travel or just hail a ride to the airport, I make sure to have a few bucks to tip the driver, knowing how bad it sucks to cart around drunks and jerks all night for not much money.

This weekend, I drove an Uber driver and a Lyft driver. The Uber(Select) driver kept talking with their friend about how cheap UberX is and wondered how drivers make money off it at all. No tip. The Lyft driver input the wrong address and had me go through a drive thru (waiting about 15 minutes as at that hour, there was maybe 2 people working there) for a late night dinner. No tip.

I figured that drivers would be more aware to the situation, as opposed to riders who hear the radio ads about drivers making $1000s of dollars a week or think we're ripping them off by going 1 mph too slow. I guess not. 

So, I'm just wondering, when you take a rideshare service now, are you more likely to tip?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

CaliDriver21 said:


> Something I've been wondering ... ever since I started driving Uber & Lyft a few months ago, it made me way more aware of tipping etiquette, especially for someone who has never really worked in the service industry. Now, when I travel or just hail a ride to the airport, I make sure to have a few bucks to tip the driver, knowing how bad it sucks to cart around drunks and jerks all night for not much money.
> 
> This weekend, I drove an Uber driver and a Lyft driver. The Uber(Select) driver kept talking with their friend about how cheap UberX is and wondered how drivers make money off it at all. No tip. The Lyft driver input the wrong address and had me go through a drive thru (waiting about 15 minutes as at that hour, there was maybe 2 people working there) for a late night dinner. No tip.
> 
> ...


Always throw five or more.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm the type of guy that doesn't carry cash. It's just too inconvenient in my opinion.

I only ride Uber when I go on a work trip for my regular job. First ride my coworker had cash so I had him tip. The second ride back he was out of cash and I asked the driver if he had a square reader. He did not. I would have been happy to swipe my card for a few dollar tip. Told him he needs to get a square reader, it's free and it only cost 3% per transaction.

I keep my square reader in my car at all times.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

I don't tip, I give 5 star comments which are much better.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

I only tip in restaurants, tax here is 7-8% (depending what town I'm in) and tip double the tax. Don't get me wrong, I like tips, but don't expect them. That is why I'm cutting out all the amenities that I have on hand. Like water, and cables. Have NEVER gotten a tip from someone who got one. Although that is when I expect a tip.


----------



## Alan Fink (Oct 12, 2016)

If someone is providing me a service, I always tip, minimum $5. Never been a passenger but if I ever need a ride, I would absolutely tip. What goes around, comes around. I drove a cab in the mid 80's and I could count on one hand the people that DID NOT tip. If I was able to get to the door before my customers, I opened it for them. Shame on UBER for changing the tip culture. LIFT customers tip more than UBER customers. Now, I count on one hand the people that DO tip. Makes me sick.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

On uber x, nope. 
Lyft, in cash.
If I get a black car doing select, I just cancel & pay them off app.


----------



## RideShareVT (Oct 17, 2016)

Always. Every trip, ever. At least $2 or more.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Of course! 98% of the drivers on this forum complain about tips if they aren't tipping when they ride they are hypocrites. An exception may be a bad experience with the driver and the trip.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I wouldn't think of skipping the tip unless the driver was an a__wipe. I only had one I didn't like. Held his phone in his hand the whole trip for a GPS, not even a mount for it and didn't want to listen to me to route around construction delays. I still tipped him, though. P.S. someone saying they are an Uber/Lyft driver isn't proof they are as only a butthead would skip a tip knowing you're making jack crap and screw the "I only carry credit cards" b.s. You know how you will be getting home and should hit an atm or get the bartender to add some cash to your bill.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> On uber x, nope.
> Lyft, in cash.
> If I get a black car doing select, I just cancel & pay them off app.


Why no for UberX?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

PTUber said:


> Why no for UberX?


Cuz he's an a__wipe and I would never let him in my car again.


----------



## Lladnarg (Sep 27, 2016)

Before driving for Uber/Lyft, I'd always tip a minimum of $2 or 20% whichever was more, even during surges...after driving with them now, it depends on surge fees or not...if I'm paying $45 for a normally $15 ride, I just give them the $2


----------



## tucstwo (Jan 16, 2016)

I always tip as well. And what really blows my mind is the amount of pax I've driven who work in high tipping industries yet don't tip me. Waitresses, hair stylists shit, even a stripper didn't tip. It's really lame what Uber has done to tipping.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

CaliDriver21 said:


> Something I've been wondering ... ever since I started driving Uber & Lyft a few months ago, it made me way more aware of tipping etiquette, especially for someone who has never really worked in the service industry. Now, when I travel or just hail a ride to the airport, I make sure to have a few bucks to tip the driver, knowing how bad it sucks to cart around drunks and jerks all night for not much money.
> 
> This weekend, I drove an Uber driver and a Lyft driver. The Uber(Select) driver kept talking with their friend about how cheap UberX is and wondered how drivers make money off it at all. No tip. The Lyft driver input the wrong address and had me go through a drive thru (waiting about 15 minutes as at that hour, there was maybe 2 people working there) for a late night dinner. No tip.
> 
> ...


Never gotten a tip from a fellow Uber Driver. Therefore I will never pick them up again. I've driven on by 2 of them whom I've recognized from before. I will tip any Uber driver who is at least somewhat likeable and halfway decent as a driver.My standards are low.Haven't tipped one yet.They have been really bad no surprise at these current rates.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Uber is McDonald's 
Lyft is Denny's 
I have never been a pax but I would tip at least $3.00 -$5.00


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

tucstwo said:


> I always tip as well. And what really blows my mind is the amount of pax I've driven who work in high tipping industries yet don't tip me. Waitresses, hair stylists shit, even a stripper didn't tip. It's really lame what Uber has done to tipping.


Try not to ever pick them up again. That's what I did to a waiter who made crud loads of tips then pinged me 10 minutes away to take him 2 miles (after waiting for him to come out) and didn't tip. Got him again the next night and cancelled and went off line.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I tip every time. I usually use Lyft so I can tip on the app but if I have cash I take Uber.


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

I don't tip because it's included in the rate right !


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

I expect to get tipped every ride and even though I know that won't happen I'll at least tip the driver everytime to establish some pattern


----------



## rhodytarheel (Jun 3, 2016)

I don't take Uber or Lyft often (not a partier/drinker these days) but did take 3 in one day last week when car was in shop. And of course I tipped each time...gotta get that tipping karma out there.


----------



## Alan Fink (Oct 12, 2016)

I've had pax tell me that tipping is not allowed. Just plain lame.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I tip drivers a few bucks if they're decent drivers. 

However, I'm tipping less than before to waiters and bartenders. I drove them bunch of times and never got a tip from them.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

I see most Paxs as leeches and that i am actually doing their cheap arsses a favor arghh. So I always tip $2+


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Uber for me has become THE MOST EXPENSIVE way to travel. Why? Because its usually when I am really drunk and i feel obliged to tip a fellow brother. 

Last week i went to a bar at mudnight. Fare was $9. I gave driver a $10 cash tip. On the way home at 4am fare was $8 and i gave him a $10 tip. 

So yea I am paying double to ride Uber these days


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Unless the driver is a complete ******, I always tip.

Talk the talk, walk the walk.


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)

CaliDriver21 said:


> Something I've been wondering ... ever since I started driving Uber & Lyft a few months ago, it made me way more aware of tipping etiquette, especially for someone who has never really worked in the service industry. Now, when I travel or just hail a ride to the airport, I make sure to have a few bucks to tip the driver, knowing how bad it sucks to cart around drunks and jerks all night for not much money.
> 
> This weekend, I drove an Uber driver and a Lyft driver. The Uber(Select) driver kept talking with their friend about how cheap UberX is and wondered how drivers make money off it at all. No tip. The Lyft driver input the wrong address and had me go through a drive thru (waiting about 15 minutes as at that hour, there was maybe 2 people working there) for a late night dinner. No tip.
> 
> ...


I tip the one time a took uber. I pick up a lot of drivers who do not tip and they get a 1 star rating.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

I have mentioned it on here before, for all the *****ing about not getting tipped that drivers do they sure do not like to tip. If you are not tipping your drivers than you have no right to ***** about people not tipping you.


----------

